# Horizontaler Scrollbalken im iFrame



## KingJay (8. Februar 2006)

tut mir leid wenn ich nochmal so fragen muss, aber ich habe schon mehrere sachen versucht und keine lösung gefunden. ich habe eine webgalerie in meine homepage eingebaut (iframe) es wird immer ein horizontaler scrollbalekn eingefügt, obwohl der überhaupt nicht benötigt wird... ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...
link zu meiner homepage: http://atzenboard.at.funpic.de/Homepage/index.html

danke


----------



## Maik (9. Februar 2006)

Derzeit wird der horizontale Scrollbalken in dem iFrame sehr wohl benötigt.


Das Thema / Problem wurde hier im HTML-Forum schon öfters besprochen und gelöst.

 *Horizontale Scrollbar* oder *Horizontale Scrollbar im iFrame*.


Bitte beachte die Netiquette Nr.15, insbesondere die Groß- u. Kleinschreibung in deinen Beiträgen.

*closed*


----------

